# Rob's 2020 Lawn Journal



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm Back!
2020 lawn journal. Grass is strong and for the most part awake from a mild winter. Very lush and green. Spots have filled in well too. After first mow looks on point. Put down a PreM and spot sprayed some weeds that came up.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Awesome job man. Pretty darn good for a years worth


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice job! This is what I'm striving for. What's your HOC? I'm testing my eye...I would guess 1.5"-2". Beautiful! Glad you're back and I enjoyed your Halloween setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

@Matix99def and @Chris LI Thanks! I started this project in August 2019 so it has come leaps and bounds in that amount of time. HOC in the picture is 2" with my rotary mower however I gave it another trim over the weekend and brought it down to 1.25". My goal is to try and keep a 1" HOC with my manual push reel mower. Hopefully with the Maryland summer heat I can sustain that but if I notice stress I'll bring it back up to 2 or longer. Cutting once a week right now so I'll post some more picture after I enjoy the mow this coming weekend.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll definitely be following your journal this year. Last year, I started a lower HOC than normal, with my rotary at 2". In the fall, I tried my grandfather's vintage reel mower and got hooked, so I lubed and adjusted it. I've been using it this spring at its max HOC of around 1.5", and love it! I see the parallels between our lawns and will try to keep the HOC on the lower side as long as possible. I just wish that I could get 2" out of the reel mower. Good luck, and thanks for the follow up.


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

@Chris LI :thumbup:


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

Got to mow this weekend and took the HOC to 1". Looks good and very full. Uneven in some spots and thinking I might need to top dress with sand. Other than that I put down a pesticide to kill out some grubs because moles/voles or something are creeping back into my yard and tearing things up a bit, Especially my zoysia in the backyard.


----------

